# Hey, folks!



## GainzGittr (Jun 22, 2017)

So, I'm just and old musclehed from back in the day (remember the old musclehedz cartoons?).  I recently started working out again after a 14 year hiatus.  I was 32, 245lbs. with 8% BF.  Anyway, work took me away from the gym...and I've been back at it for about 6 mos. now.  Muscle memory has kicked in, and I'm starting to knock on the door of where I used to be.  At 47 now, it might take a while.  I'm at 270 lbs. with about 24-25% BF now.  So a major recomp is in my future.  My biggest point of failure now is my diet.  It's just tough to prepare all the food these days.  Freezer is full of chicken breast, 90-10 ground beef, and fish...it's just getting everything out and thawed...then cooking it all up that's such a drag for me.


Anyway, just sayin' HI! to anyone that cares!  Take it easy, folks.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Jun 23, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome to the club

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  I wish you the best at meeting your goals.


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jun 27, 2017)

meal prep is  such a pain but very satisfying if you manage to do it and stick with it. 
welcome back! and good luck in the journey to meet the goals you want.


----------



## meanstreek (Jul 29, 2017)

... welcome


----------

